# Crail 10th Sept



## thecraw (Aug 21, 2012)

Two bodies required if anyone is interested.

Crawford.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 21, 2012)

Have a few pulled out of the meet Craw ?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 21, 2012)

-2.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 21, 2012)

I may know someone that would be interested Crawford, costs still Â£60?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 21, 2012)

Sure is old bean.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 22, 2012)

One space filled Crawford, my mate Barry will hack.. I mean play.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 22, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			One space filled Crawford, my mate Barry will hack.. I mean play.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks,

now need 1 more and potentially another as well.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 22, 2012)

Who's all backed out mate?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 25, 2012)

Still got a space on the go if anyone is interested or anyone who is going has a mate who may be interested.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm playing 18 with a mate tomorrow I'll see if he fancies it.


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2012)

Our pro played Crail this week and said that other than a few spots on fairways which appeared to have had consistent standing water the course and the greens were superb


----------



## thecraw (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Our pro played Crail this week and said that other than a few spots on fairways which appeared to have had consistent standing water the course and the greens were superb
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^

Does he want another game on the 10th????


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			^^^^^^

Does he want another game on the 10th????
		
Click to expand...


Do you mean another 2 games on the 10th?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 26, 2012)

My mate is working on the 10th with little to no chance of a holiday.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

First tee time will be 0940 on Craighead Links. Afternoon will be 1500 on Balcomie links.


STILL REQUIRE ANOTHER BODY.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			First tee time will be 0940 on Craighead Links. Afternoon will be 1500 on Balcomie links.


STILL REQUIRE ANOTHER BODY.
		
Click to expand...

Gee Wiz, that's an early start don't think I will have time to do my hair in the morning.

Have you arranged the draw or are we throwing the ball up ?


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Gee Wiz, that's an early start *don't think I will have time to do my hair in the morning*.

Have you arranged the draw or are we throwing the ball up ?
		
Click to expand...

Neither will I


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

Mike Buchanan  (Grumps )
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
GreiginFife + 1
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Valentino
Alneccosse
Toad
Andy McIntyre
Stevek1969
Bomber 
Rab Craw
Kevin Will
Garry McSherry


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

I think thats 20 but just waiting on Andy McIntyre confirm.


19 defo 1 posso! Who's out with Hoffo?


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay looks like things are taking shape, let's be knowing the handicaps then ...........



    Mike Buchanan (Grumps )
    Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)          7
    Sydney greenstreet
    Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)          10
    L Laing (Jungle)
    D. McGribbon (DCM89)
    Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
    GreiginFife + 1                                  11
    Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)               5
    Valentino                                         16
    Alneccosse
    Toad
    Andy McIntyre
    Stevek1969
    Bomber                                            5
    Rab Craw                                         1
    Kevin Will                                         3
    Garry McSherry                                 12


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I think thats 20 but just waiting on Andy McIntyre confirm.


19 defo 1 posso! Who's out with Hoffo?
		
Click to expand...

  Hmm well now let me think for an hour or so and I will send you a txt)


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

Mike Buchanan (Grumps )
Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger) 7
Sydney greenstreet
Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker) 10
L Laing (Jungle)
D. McGribbon (DCM89)
Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148) 7?
GreiginFife + 1 11
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw) 6 chopper!
Valentino 16
Alneccosse
Toad 
Andy McIntyre professional 
Stevek1969
Bomber 5
Rab Craw 1
Kevin Will 3
Garry McSherry 12


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay looks like things are taking shape, let's be knowing the handicaps then ...........



    Mike Buchanan (Grumps )
    Karen Ferguson (FairwayDodger)          7
    Sydney greenstreet 17
    Paul McCaffery (Wishaw Hacker)          10
    L Laing (Jungle)
    D. McGribbon (DCM89)
    Patrick Sylvestor x2 (Patricks148)
    GreiginFife + 1                                  11
    Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)               5
    Valentino                                         16
    Alneccosse
    Toad
    Andy McIntyre
    Stevek1969
    Bomber                                            5
    Rab Craw                                         1
    Kevin Will                                         3
    Garry McSherry                                 12
		
Click to expand...

Attached mine.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			First tee time will be 0940 on Craighead Links. Afternoon will be 1500 on Balcomie links.


STILL REQUIRE ANOTHER BODY.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like an early bed on the Sunday night, i will have to be up at 6.30 and leave at about  7.30


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

*PROVISIONAL DRAW


*_*

Sam Harris (Bomber)
Rab Craw 
Alnecosse
Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
D McGribbon


Greig  (Greiginfife)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Steve Kemlo (stevek1969)


Andy McIntyre 
John Boag (Toad)
Kevin Will
Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
Patrick's Mate
Jungle


Things may change depending on what happens. Anybody not happy PM me and I'll see what can be done. I'm happy to play with anyone barr Bomber as I'd hate too see a HDID man cry!*_


----------



## Jungle (Aug 27, 2012)

Weather permitting I should have three cards in for my handicap this week. Don't know if it will be back in time for crail though.

If not I'm happy to post up my three cards and the experts can guesstimate a handicap.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

Jungle said:



			Weather permitting I should have three cards in for my handicap this week. Don't know if it will be back in time for crail though.

If not I'm happy to post up my three cards and the experts can guesstimate a handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Get your name up anyway.

I'm sure you'll have it by then and as its only a bit of fun I'm sure you'll enjoy it anyway!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



*PROVISIONAL DRAW


*_*

Sam Harris (Bomber)
Rab Craw 
Alnecosse
Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
D McGribbon


Greig  (Greiginfife)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Steve Kemlo (stevek1969)


Andy McIntyre 
John Boag (Toad)
Kevin Will
Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
Patrick's Mate
Jungle


Things may change depending on what happens. Anybody not happy PM me and I'll see what can be done. I'm happy to play with anyone barr Bomber as I'd hate too see a HDID man cry!*_

Click to expand...

Crawford any chance me and my mate getting off earlier as its a long way back to inverness, so we could do with getting out and back sharpish?

By the way I'm off 7 and david is 4


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2012)

Some good handicaps in there!

Looking forward to this...


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Some good handicaps in there!

Looking forward to this... 

Click to expand...

Yip seems i am the highest bandit oops i mean handicap ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford any chance me and my mate getting off earlier as its a long way back to inverness, so we could do with getting out and back sharpish?

By the way I'm off 7 and david is 4
		
Click to expand...


Crawford,

Seen as there are no tree's for Patrick to go in I have no problem if you want to let him out first


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Things may change depending on what happens. Anybody not happy PM me and I'll see what can be done. I'm happy to play with anyone barr Bomber as I'd hate too see a HDID man cry!

I have heard you don't mind who you play with but 9 out of 10 times it's normally yourself)

As for the teams they look fine to me apart from Big McChomper but I guess I can live with it for the day.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 27, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Yip seems i am the highest bandit oops i mean handicap ;-)
		
Click to expand...


The boffins are yet to calculate mine. 

I may just sneak in with the highest handicap.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jungle said:



			The boffins are yet to calculate mine. 

I may just sneak in with the highest handicap.
		
Click to expand...

We have had a chat behind closed doors and awarded you a handicap of 10.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			We have had a chat behind closed doors and awarded you a handicap of 10.
		
Click to expand...

But I get to play off the ladies tee's, right?


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jungle said:



			But I get to play off the ladies tee's, right?
		
Click to expand...

Let me get back to you with that, infact nope it would not be fair on FD cos she is playing off the big tees...........


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Let me get back to you with that, infact nope it would not be fair on FD cos she is playing off the big tees...........
		
Click to expand...

Eeek! If I ever needed a smiley it's now!

Would give it a go if you insist but Craighead in particular seems rather long for me! Yellows maybe.... but whites? <shudder>


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Aug 27, 2012)

So we playing of the yellow's or white's ?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford any chance me and my mate getting off earlier as its a long way back to inverness, so we could do with getting out and back sharpish?

By the way I'm off 7 and david is 4
		
Click to expand...


Patrick, it'll not make a difference as there is a sit down meal after the golf so we'll all be leaving at the same time after we eat.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Eeek! If I ever needed a smiley it's now!

Would give it a go if you insist but Craighead in particular seems rather long for me! Yellows maybe.... but whites? <shudder>
		
Click to expand...

Craighead is a tad long but I think you could knock it round Balcomie from the back tees without a problem


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			So we playing of the yellow's or white's ?
		
Click to expand...


Has to be the whites.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Craighead is a tad long but I think you could knock it round Balcomie from the back tees without a problem

Click to expand...

Might have a problem (could have a problem off the reds, frankly!) but it'd be doable.... give me extra strokes to make up for differences in par? And nobody laughs at me if I don't get it past the ladies tee!!!!


----------



## Grumps (Aug 27, 2012)

My handicap is still 16


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Might have a problem (could have a problem off the reds, frankly!) but it'd be doable.... give me extra strokes to make up for differences in par? And nobody laughs at me if I don't get it past the ladies tee!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it could be arranged and while we are at it what about the others in your group would they want extra shots, Craw I think deffo needs them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I am sure it could be arranged and while we are at it what about the others in your group would they want extra shots, Craw I think deffo needs them.
		
Click to expand...

Where do I sign up for these extra shots of which you speak...?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Things may change depending on what happens. Anybody not happy PM me and I'll see what can be done. I'm happy to play with anyone barr Bomber as I'd hate too see a HDID man cry!

I have heard you don't mind who you play with but 9 out of 10 times it's normally yourself)

As for the teams they look fine to me apart from Big McChomper but I guess I can live with it for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry big man, I'll go easy on you this time ;-)


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Don't worry big man, I'll go easy on you this time ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Ha, don't big man, he wouldn't. iif anything he'll be busting to tUrn you over after Glenbervie.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Don't worry big man, I'll go easy on you this time ;-)
		
Click to expand...

One luck game Big Boy and your on top of the world, how did you finish @ the Glenbervie Open yesterday, did you manage to post a score


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ha, don't big man, he wouldn't. iif anything he'll be busting to tUrn you over after Glenbervie.
		
Click to expand...

Revenge on Thur Val, you & me head to head. Looking forward to it. Oh and don't worry I normally only carry a few balls so I can fit some extra ones in my bag for you.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why do people get hung up on what tees we play of ,it does my nut in,turn up on the day if the club say yellow then yellow it is.
I'll play of the yellows as im sure thats what it will be and i'll njoy my day out.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			One luck game Big Boy and your on top of the world, how did you finish @ the Glenbervie Open yesterday, did you manage to post a score

Click to expand...

Scored a nice wee 0.4 cut ;-)


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Revenge on Thur Val, you & me head to head. Looking forward to it. Oh and don't worry I normally only carry a few balls so I can fit some extra ones in my bag for you.
		
Click to expand...

That would be smashing, I could do with some of this magnolias you used to have, I'm running low. Was using Pinnacles yesterday when I lost my Top Flites


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Why do people get hung up on what tees we play of ,it does my nut in,turn up on the day if the club say yellow then yellow it is.
I'll play of the yellows as im sure thats what it will be and i'll njoy my day out.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem for me - I'll play off the reds! Or, since there's no other girls, if you boys want a laugh I'll play off the same as you... no worries.


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2012)

The way I'm playing the reds might be too long for me


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The way I'm playing the reds might be too long for me
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl......


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Why do people get hung up on what tees we play of ,it does my nut in,turn up on the day if the club say yellow then yellow it is.
I'll play of the yellows as im sure thats what it will be and i'll njoy my day out.
		
Click to expand...

Well TBH my choice to to play any course from the white tees where I can as it's a better test of golf, I can understand that some will like to play from the boxes but each to their own and if most of the group going to Crail want to play of the boxes then I will go with the flow but my choice would be to play it from the whites.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not a problem for me - I'll play off the reds! Or, since there's no other girls, if you boys want a laugh I'll play off the same as you... no worries.
		
Click to expand...

It would probably be better for you to play from the reds, Crawford would feel under pressure if you were playing off the same tees, as you might shoot a better score than him and he would not like that, personally if I was you I would go for it on Balcomie as its a rather short course anyway.


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking forward to this and my handicap still 14 but you never know couple o medals to get in between now and Crail.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 27, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			Looking forward to this and my handicap still 14 but you never know couple o medals to get in between now and Crail.
		
Click to expand...

What club are you a member @ ?

Got a medal on Saturday on the Links and looking forward to it.


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			What club are you a member @ ?

Got a medal on Saturday on the Links and looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Bomber am a member at LGS will play medal on Thurs but back on shift Sat my shifts not been falling in to well with the Sat comps
and the fact that my days off seem to be in sync with torrential rain not been a great year for golf but i keep trying lol.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Patrick, it'll not make a difference as there is a sit down meal after the golf so we'll all be leaving at the same time after we eat.
		
Click to expand...

are we not having the meal inbetween rounds?

If we are having the meal after my have to skip it and head back after the golf.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			are we not having the meal inbetween rounds?

If we are having the meal after my have to skip it and head back after the golf.
		
Click to expand...

I ken you drive like a drugged slug but is 45 minutes really going to kill you? 

Roll and tea/coffee on arrival

* Round 1 on Craighead Links

Soup and Sandwich lunch

* Round 2 on Balcomie Links

High tea.

Â£60 bangers bang bang, you wont get a better deal than that. Chillax.


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I ken you drive like a drugged slug but is 45 minutes really going to kill you? 

Roll and tea/coffee on arrival

* Round 1 on Craighead Links

Soup and Sandwich lunch

* Round 2 on Balcomie Links

High tea.

Â£60 bangers bang bang, you wont get a better deal than that. Chillax.
		
Click to expand...

Remember it's days to get back up there.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I ken you drive like a drugged slug but is 45 minutes really going to kill you? 

Roll and tea/coffee on arrival

* Round 1 on Craighead Links

Soup and Sandwich lunch

* Round 2 on Balcomie Links

High tea.

Â£60 bangers bang bang, you wont get a better deal than that. Chillax.
		
Click to expand...

Its just he wants to get back sharpish, 45 mins might not sound like a lot but as Tesco say "every little helps"


----------



## thecraw (Aug 28, 2012)

*PROVISIONAL DRAW


*_*

Sam Harris (Bomber)
Rab Craw 
Alnecosse
Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
Patrick's mate to keep him happy.


Greig (Greiginfife)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Steve Kemlo (stevek1969)


Andy McIntyre 
John Boag (Toad)
Kevin Will
Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
D McGribbon
Jungle


Any more grumping and it'll all be baws oot a bunnet on the day.*_


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2012)

For the records my mate is nomenclatured Barry and his HC (non active) is 18.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



*PROVISIONAL DRAW


*_*

Sam Harris (Bomber)
Rab Craw 
Alnecosse
Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
Patrick's mate to keep him happy.


Greig (Greiginfife)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Steve Kemlo (stevek1969)


Andy McIntyre 
John Boag (Toad)
Kevin Will
Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
D McGribbon
Jungle


Any more grumping and it'll all be baws oot a bunnet on the day.*_

Click to expand...

Okay now it has all been sorted to suit Patrick all we need to do is sort out a few wagers, so in order to do that we will now need to know what format we are playing, is it singles, doubles or a team event. I would like to think stableford scores would be the best option.

Crawford, I fancy a wee wager against you be it any of the above formats but keen on a wee singles between us, Big Val you keep your money in your pocket as any bet you make is a sure lose for you

Crawford, are you looking for a few prizes to be handed in ?

McChomper, it will be given that you and me will have a wee wager and looks like in our group I have drawn the short straw and we will have a wee match between Rab & alnecosse.


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2012)

Singles stableford and 2 best scores per team.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 28, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			For the records my mate is nomenclatured Barry and his HC (non active) is 18.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, seems team 5 could be the one's to watch (bandit alert)...........................


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hmmm, seems team 5 could be the one's to watch (bandit alert)...........................
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he would love to be a bandit. But he just ain't that good.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 28, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I reckon he would love to be a bandit. But he just ain't that good.
		
Click to expand...

Okay will take your word on that))

Does team 3 fancy a bet with team 1........................................................


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay will take your word on that))

Does team 3 fancy a bet with team 1........................................................
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as I am shaping up nicely to be dead weight I will politely decline your kind offer of lightening my wallet Sam...


----------



## thecraw (Aug 28, 2012)

Individual stableford is champion although I did think the format at Craigmillar Park worked well!

Well it would have if I 

A) understood it

&

B) knew what it was!!!!!!!!


Â£2 sweep, full handicap winner takes the pot. Could do a wee team event as well. Think its easier best net score (stableford score) for the team?

I'm not doing prizes Sam, if you or Val or anyone wants to organise that then that's fine by me, I do the Machrihanish trip every year and don't want any more hassle. If anyone kens a mechanic that will donate a K&N filter and super chip to add a couple of BHP to Paddy's car so he can stay for the meal I'm sure that'll be appreciated by Miss Daisy!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Individual stableford is champion although I did think the format at Craigmillar Park worked well!

Well it would have if I 

A) understood it

&

B) knew what it was!!!!!!!!


Â£2 sweep, full handicap winner takes the pot. Could do a wee team event as well. Think its easier best net score (stableford score) for the team?

I'm not doing prizes Sam, if you or Val or anyone wants to organise that then that's fine by me, I do the Machrihanish trip every year and don't want any more hassle. If anyone kens a mechanic that will donate a K&N filter and super chip to add a couple of BHP to Paddy's car so he can stay for the meal I'm sure that'll be appreciated by Miss Daisy!
		
Click to expand...

Okay I am fine with the above but I do think we should stick to a team event so everyone has a chance, I mean Big Val might just score on a few holes and feel that he has had a total wasted day but maybe his couple off points could see his team win)

I also take it as a NO as to a wee wager between us ??????


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 28, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Seeing as I am shaping up nicely to be dead weight I will politely decline your kind offer of lightening my wallet Sam...
		
Click to expand...


Okay Greig no problem, Big Val what about your team will you be up for a wager. I am sure that you could be up for this as you and the Duffman have been paired together (The Dream Team)


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2012)

Im just happy to be there ;-)

The way im playing I wouldn't even bet I could drive there in a car.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay Greig no problem, Big Val what about your team will you be up for a wager. I am sure that you could be up for this as you and the Duffman have been paired together (The Dream Team)
		
Click to expand...

what sort of wagerold boy?

Most Shanks?

Shortest off the tee?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



*PROVISIONAL DRAW


*_*


Any more grumping and it'll all be baws oot a bunnet on the day.*_

Click to expand...

Jaysus, don't do that Crawford! You will end up paired with me even though am not there...


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bump...... bump.....

Not be long now boys & Girls


Do we have a bookmaker lined up for this yet......


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you offering to be the bookies runner Bomber ? ;-)


----------



## Jungle (Sep 3, 2012)

The east coast of fife is currently basking in some cracking sunshine. 

Here's hoping it lasts until next week.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 3, 2012)

Jungle said:



			The east coast of fife is currently basking in some cracking sunshine. 

Here's hoping it lasts until next week.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still up for a game at Thornton on Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 3, 2012)

I may have missed the post but what's the meet up time and tee times ?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grumps said:



			I may have missed the post but what's the meet up time and tee times ?
		
Click to expand...

Check page 3 or 4 for the teams/times.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 3, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Check page 3 or 4 for the teams/times.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam but there is no time attached


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 4, 2012)

Grumps said:



			Thanks Sam but there is no time attached
		
Click to expand...

First tee time will be 0940 on Craighead Links. Afternoon will be 1500 on Balcomie links.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 4, 2012)

As if by magic and the wonders of my dead end crap job I'm now no longer available to go to Crail! I have very kindly been offered a 1 hour standby which is no use to man nor beast! Therefore I'm out of the Crail Trip which is a boot in the baws I'll tell you! 

The deposits are all paid so it'll only be the Â£30 balance that's due on arrival. Any questions fire away.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			As if by magic and the wonders of my dead end crap job I'm now no longer available to go to Crail! I have very kindly been offered a 1 hour standby which is no use to man nor beast! Therefore I'm out of the Crail Trip which is a boot in the baws I'll tell you! 

The deposits are all paid so it'll only be the Â£30 balance that's due on arrival. Any questions fire away.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Craw after all the effort to arrange this outing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 4, 2012)

Not good Crawford, hopefully there is some kind of reverse magic available in the next 6 days to allow you to go.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			As if by magic and the wonders of my dead end crap job I'm now no longer available to go to Crail! I have very kindly been offered a 1 hour standby which is no use to man nor beast! Therefore I'm out of the Crail Trip which is a boot in the baws I'll tell you! 

The deposits are all paid so it'll only be the Â£30 balance that's due on arrival. Any questions fire away.
		
Click to expand...

Okay team 3 are stuffed but they were never going to win anything with Crawford in the team anyway

I will see if I can get someone to fill your space or if anybody else knows someone then lets see if we can get it filled.

Crawford did you speak to them about the balance payment is it okay to be paid on the day.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 4, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay team 3 are stuffed but they were never going to win anything with Crawford in the team anyway

I will see if I can get someone to fill your space or if anybody else knows someone then lets see if we can get it filled.

Crawford did you speak to them about the balance payment is it okay to be paid on the day.
		
Click to expand...

I was just running scared of you big chap!

No and no. I will contact them tomorrow morning and update. Honestly mate I'm feckin furious as I ken what will happen next Monday and it'll involve me sitting around all day. Day one is jury picking day and farting about day with legal crap. Sick to the back teeth with my job. Hate it with a passion now. 

Still only 19 years left! Maybe!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was just running scared of you big chap!

No and no. I will contact them tomorrow morning and update. Honestly mate I'm feckin furious as I ken what will happen next Monday and it'll involve me sitting around all day. Day one is jury picking day and farting about day with legal crap. Sick to the back teeth with my job. Hate it with a passion now. 

Still only 19 years left! Maybe!
		
Click to expand...

Nae luck bud am sure we will fill you in with all the good points and a few bad points from the day.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that craw. 

Like greig says hopefully some twist allows you to get along.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 4, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Are you still up for a game at Thornton on Sunday afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah should be fine.

What time suits you?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 4, 2012)

Anytime that suits you mate, I'll aim to arrive in Thornton for about 1 o'clock so can play anytime after that. The club website seems to be down, I was trying to see if there was any comps or that getting played on Sunday.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah they are getting a new website at the moment.

There is the ladies open on Sunday but I'll phone tomorrow and hopefully get a decent time.

Anybody else fancy it as a wee warm up.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 4, 2012)

That is tough tittie Crawford...


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 5, 2012)

Unfortunately i'm going to have to pull out of this meet, after a family appointment on Monday i just got a call to say we have another one this Monday as there was a cancellation, i'm disappointed but my sons health comes first.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## munro007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Right guys i will chip in, and give this a go. I hope my knee hold up. I will just take lots of painkillers


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 5, 2012)

Weather report for monday is clear and sunny


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Re: Crail 10th Sept

    PROVISIONAL DRAW




    Sam Harris (Bomber)
    Rab Craw
    Alnecosse
    Paul McCaffrey


    Martin Clarke (Valentino)
    Garry McSherry
    Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
    D McGribbon


    Greig (Greiginfife)
    Richard (Munro007)
    Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Need one more player                 (I might have someone but will confirm later)


    Andy McIntyre
    John Boag (Toad)
    Kevin Will
    Sydeygreenstreet



    Mike Buchanan
    Greig's Mate
    Patrick's Mate
    Jungle


    !


----------



## thecraw (Sep 5, 2012)

Andy McIntyre is also not going. He has had his day off cancelled.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Re: Crail 10th Sept

    PROVISIONAL DRAW




    Sam Harris (Bomber)
    Rab Craw
    Alnecosse
    Paul McCaffrey


    Martin Clarke (Valentino)
    Garry McSherry
    Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
    D McGribbon


    Greig (Greiginfife)
    Richard (Munro007)
    Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Need one more player                 (I might have someone but will confirm later)


    Andy McIntyre
    John Boag (Toad)
    Kevin Will
    Sydeygreenstreet



    Mike Buchanan
    Greig's Mate
    Patrick's Mate
    Jungle


    !
		
Click to expand...

Sam , crawford had re arranged that so me and my mate were out first as we've the furthest to come and need to leave sharpish


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2012)

This was the ammended draw later on in the post.
Re: Crail 10th Sept 



PROVISIONAL DRAW




Sam Harris (Bomber)
 Rab Craw 
Alnecosse
 Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
 Garry McSherry
 Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
 Patrick's mate to keep him happy.


Greig (Greiginfife)
 Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
 Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
 Steve Kemlo (stevek1969)


Andy McIntyre 
John Boag (Toad)
 Kevin Will
 Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
 Greig's Mate
 D McGribbon
 Jungle


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay to keep things simple the list looks like this, let me know if I am wrong.

PROVISIONAL DRAW




Sam Harris (Bomber)
Rab Craw
Alnecosse
Paul McCaffrey


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
Patrick's mate to keep him happy.


Greig (Greiginfife)
Richard (Munro007)
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Grumps Mate


Need Another Player
John Boag (Toad)
Kevin Will
Sydeygreenstreet



Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
D McGribbon
Jungle

Crawford is going to email me the booking details later today, Grumps he told me you have a mate now going can you confirm this. We are short of one person and I will see if we can fill the slot later tonight.

Once I have the details and confirm that I can get someone to fill in I will let you all know tonight and might adjust the team list if required.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cheers old boy, now about this wager?


----------



## CliveW (Sep 5, 2012)

I played Balcombie this morning and I must report that the course is in fantastic condition. The greens are as fast as any I've played this year and the fairways magnificent. The first cut of rough is lush and not too long, but beware the real rough is penal, although some rough has been cut back especially between the fouth and eigth fairways.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did, and if anyone finds any Titleist balls with two orange dots on it, in the right hand rough on four and five, they are mine!


----------



## Grumps (Sep 5, 2012)

No sorry bomber he's a no go so still no mates mike


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Grumps said:



			No sorry bomber he's a no go so still no mates mike
		
Click to expand...

Okay we are 2 players short for this now, any takers......


----------



## Jungle (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I got my handicap confirmed. Not as low as they thought so I'll be starting on 25!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 6, 2012)

Just back from a trip up north.... really sorry to hear you can't make it, theCraw! Especially after all your sterling organisational efforts!

Still looking forward to it the rest of you!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jungle said:



			Well I got my handicap confirmed. Not as low as they thought so I'll be starting on 25!
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry because your only getting 18 on Monday


----------



## alnecosse (Sep 6, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just back from a trip up north.... really sorry to hear you can't make it, theCraw! Especially after all your sterling organisational efforts!



Still looking forward to it the rest of you!
		
Click to expand...

 Crail is a place ive never played so another couple of courses to cross of list but from what ive heard its in good nick and a good test.
 So im looking forward to it but hopefully the wind will blow itself out by then as it was brutal today at Leven well thats my excuse as my golf was woeful but hopefully that's the bad one out the way (who am i kidding forgot what a cut is).


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 6, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			Crail is a place ive never played so another couple of courses to cross of list but from what ive heard its in good nick and a good test.
 So im looking forward to it but hopefully the wind will blow itself out by then as it was brutal today at Leven well thats my excuse as my golf was woeful but hopefully that's the bad one out the way (who am i kidding forgot what a cut is).
		
Click to expand...

Yep I can agree with you that it was tough out on the Links today, I also had a game at Leven this morning and the wind was brutal so hopefully it will pass come Monday.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 6, 2012)

From the forecast I looked at, the wind is due to die down and the sun will be shining. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Please see the revised draw, we are still one person short.*

If we get it filled then it might need another slight adjustment, see you all on Monday.

Partick eld bean what sort of wager is one looking at ???


Amended Draw




Sam Harris 
Rab Craw 
Kevin Will


Martin Clarke (Valentino)
Garry McSherry
Patrick Sylvester (Patricks 148)
Patrick's mate to keep him happy.


Greig (Greiginfife))
Karen Ferguson (Fairwaydodger)
Richard (Munro007)
Sydeygreenstreet


John Boag (Toad)
Paul McCafferty
McCafferty Snr
Alnecosse


Mike Buchanan
Greig's Mate
D McGribbon
Jungle


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep I can agree with you that it was tough out on the Links today, I also had a game at Leven this morning and the wind was brutal so hopefully it will pass come Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I was with Bomber and can concur the wind was brutal, blew me back a couple of feet on the 16th  tee. Great track though.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



*.

Partick eld bean what sort of wager is one looking at ???

*

Click to expand...

*

 well, my dear old fellow, how about Â£5  the highest score?*


----------



## munro007 (Sep 7, 2012)

What format are we playing


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 7, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			well, my dear old fellow, how about Â£5  the highest score?
		
Click to expand...

Okay eld bean a jolly fiver it is then, over both rounds one would think.

And stableford, I don't want you walking in after the first round with 100 blows on your card claiming your out in front.....


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 7, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What format are we playing
		
Click to expand...

Not the same format that we had to play to at your track


----------



## munro007 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahahaha good call


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 8, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hahahaha good call 

Click to expand...

We now a a full squad, see you all on Monday.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 8, 2012)

What time is everybody planning on arriving? I'm right in thinking there is breakfast on.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 8, 2012)

Jungle said:



			What time is everybody planning on arriving? I'm right in thinking there is breakfast on.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at leaving Thornton about 08:15, should arrive about 9 or just after, we have a breakfast roll and tea/coffee to get as far as I am aware.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

Leaving Carnock at about half 7, via Lochgelly to pick my mate up should be there not far after 9. Roll and a jug of coffee will be required.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 8, 2012)

Drop the wee man at nursery around 7.30 then head up so aim to be there about 9


----------



## Grumps (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone need a lift from Dunfermline area ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

Grumps said:



			Anyone need a lift from Dunfermline area ?
		
Click to expand...

Was about to ask you the same thing.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 8, 2012)

We plan to be there before 7.30am, have an hour on the range then breakfast and a half hour on the putting green.

Don't be late


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 8, 2012)

Well according to google maps it should take me about 90 minutes, so will leave just after 7am and be there before 9 so i can warm up my duff shots. So looks like an early night is on the cards for Sunday.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Well according to google maps it should take me about 90 minutes, so will leave just after 7am and be there before 9 so i can warm up my duff shots. So looks like an early night is on the cards for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Google maps sees to tell everyone it's 90 mins. I reckon 70 from where I am but it insists its 1hr 34min.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 8, 2012)

Takes me 40 minutes from Falkirk to Leven and then another 30 mins up the road so should do it in no more than an hour and a half.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope it pisses down all day!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hope it pisses down all day!
		
Click to expand...

It might be a bit bitter...


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hope it pisses down all day!
		
Click to expand...


May your next crap be a bag of nails


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hope it pisses down all day!
		
Click to expand...

Would probably suit my game if it did lol.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2012)

My mate from  Castle Stuart now can't make it but I might have a replacement, he is going to Glasgow for the football and will let know by tpday


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2012)

Question for someone more local?


I've just been looking at directions and the AA route planner sends you to Dundee?

Which is the best way to Crail from perth?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Question for someone more local?


I've just been looking at directions and the AA route planner sends you to Dundee?

Which is the best way to Crail from perth?
		
Click to expand...

Perth> newburgh> Cupar > St Andrews >Crail.
I always use google maps.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

I will be bringing my camera and cam so plenty of pics and hope to get the tee shots recorded at the first to post on the forum later on.


----------



## Val (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam, I was going to call off but will come and play the 18 in the morning and head back after lunch as I've a few things I need to deal with tomorrow before going back to work on Tuesday, happy enough with the tee time as it is in the second group.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Question for someone more local?


I've just been looking at directions and the AA route planner sends you to Dundee?

Which is the best way to Crail from perth?
		
Click to expand...

Perth, Dundee, St.Andrews, Crail.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Perth, Dundee, St.Andrews, Crail.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure its a good idea to be driving into Dundee at that time in the morning?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

Patrick have you left yet? 

Pack a sleeping bag and some supplies son just in case you have another epic.


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2012)

Gents I'm struggling due to work commitments, had a bad weekend!! 
I may manage the first round but would need to be out early, will confirm as soon as I can.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys just to give you the heads up. The deal is Â£60 for the day. I would imagine that you will still be billed for the full day unless you can make alternative arrangements in the morning. I am guessing that this will be a no no with Crail as I had to argue with them about paying the balance on the day instead of upfront. 


This is booked under my name and Golf Monthly. Mike kindly agreed to put a review of Crail in the magazine as a thank you to Crail for giving us such a great price. I don't want any negative feedback or any complaints about non payment etc. The booking is also held on mine (and Sam's) cards.

Have a really good trip and enjoy the courses.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

Patrick

Have you got another mate to go yet.

No problem Martin & Toad I have spoken to Crawford and we are sure the full Â£60 will be required as its a special deal they have done for us are you both okay with this.


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah fine mate ta


----------



## Val (Sep 9, 2012)

If its Â£60 then so be it, I ain't overly fussed.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

We can find out tomorrow when we're are up there, mind you am not sure Donald Findley could work thi all out.

Patrick are you about old boy.

By my maths we have 19 confirmed and 2 are only playing one round and if Patrick gets a mate then we are back up to 20.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			best to confirm crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...


Â£60 all in. 

Bingo


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			We can find out tomorrow when we're are up there, mind you am not sure Donald Findley could work thi all out.

Patrick are you about old boy.

By my maths we have 19 confirmed and 2 are only playing one round and if Patrick gets a mate then we are back up to 20.
		
Click to expand...

Sam, as far as i'm aware Dave is going and will be going straight there from Glasgow.

he's name is Dave Horrocks and will be there around 9ish i leaving at about 5.30am as all the route plenners are saying 3 1/2 hours at least.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			Sam, as far as i'm aware Dave is going and will be going straight there from Glasgow.

he's name is Dave Horrocks and will be there around 9ish i leaving at about 5.30am as all the route plenners are saying 3 1/2 hours at least.
		
Click to expand...

Okay cheers Patrick, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 9, 2012)

Have a good day folks. Looking forward to the photos and report to follow.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 9, 2012)

See you all in the morning guys. Had a great day at Thornton today with Jungle and my old man.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...




Wishaw_Hacker said:



			See you all in the morning guys. Had a great day at Thornton today with Jungle and my old man.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, looking forward to it.


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2012)

Sam, I will make it all day now, heading in to work at 04:30, god I must be keen or mad.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

Â£60 all in for everyone. Including Munro. No freebies getting in on a half price deal!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Bring it on!

<Happy Golfer Smiley>


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Bring it on!

<Happy Golfer Smiley>
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing of the same tees as the lads ? Cos that sounds like fighting talk)


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam, I will make it all day now, heading in to work at 04:30, god I must be keen or mad.
		
Click to expand...



Good man.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Are you playing of the same tees as the lads ? Cos that sounds like fighting talk)
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... that'd certainly give you lot a chance. A very good chance in fact! lol!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Hmmm.... that'd certainly give you lot a chance. A very good chance in fact! lol!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you could hold your own against most of us, you ain't playing of 7 for nothing.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Best to confirm Crawford that it is Â£60 for the day to those who have not yet paid the Â£30 deposit ?.
		
Click to expand...




Farneyman said:



			Have a good day folks. Looking forward to the photos and report to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Bud,

Weather looks good for the first round but is due to piss down in the afternoon, happy days


----------



## munro007 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Guys, i am feeling like crap, i have a migraine. I have been up all night. Hope you's have a good one.


----------



## bunkered (Sep 10, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			See you all in the morning guys. Had a great day at Thornton today with Jungle and my old man.
		
Click to expand...

Whats your opinion of Thornton.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks to dave, Barry and Brian for the 2 enjoyable rounds and some good shots thrown in too.   The courses were in great condition with greens running very true


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for a really enjoyable day. Especially Greig and Stevie, my playing partners.

Very impressed by Crail - good set up, lovely clubhouse, good food and two nice courses. 

Thanks again for organising, Crawford. Great job and a real shame you had to miss it!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone for a really enjoyable day. Especially Greig and Stevie, my playing partners.

Very impressed by Crail - good set up, lovely clubhouse, good food and two nice courses. 

Thanks again for organising, Crawford. Great job and a real shame you had to miss it!
		
Click to expand...

Big Sam deserves the credit. not he. He took it on and rescued it from going pete tong! Do you or someone else want to do the report?


----------



## Val (Sep 11, 2012)

To add to FD a great track at Crail, unfortunately I had to miss the second 18 but good to see you all and cheers to Sam for keeping this afloat.

Hope Patrick is home by now  the big fella played steady stuff with our group in the morning round.

Who took the sweep cash?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			To add to FD a great track at Crail, unfortunately I had to miss the second 18 but good to see you all and cheers to Sam for keeping this afloat.

Hope Patrick is home by now  the big fella played steady stuff with our group in the morning round.

Who took the sweep cash?
		
Click to expand...

Yep have to agree it was a good day and both courses were in good condition.

Big Patrick's mate took the cash with 74 points over both rounds, Karen played well scoring 38 points over Craighead which is by far the hardest course, then on Balcomie she pegged it up on the yellows and got 34 points, well done Karen and yes we did notice you hitting past the lads in your group:whoo:

Patrick managed to beat me with a point so I had to hand him a sky diver

Thanks to everyone and I hope you all had a good day.

Oh I better just add that Big McChomper and his partner bet me & Robbo over the 2 rounds


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks everyone for a really enjoyable day. Especially Greig and Stevie, my playing partners.

Very impressed by Crail - good set up, lovely clubhouse, good food and two nice courses. 

Thanks again for organising, Crawford. Great job and a real shame you had to miss it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes a really good day great courses, excellent playing partners and the trickiest greens i have played on. And were we not ready for the meal at the end of the day ? Finished with a 73 in 2nd place so all in all a very enjoyable day, and i still feel knackered this morning. 
  :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2012)

Echo all the above. For me Craighead was a better, albeit harder, course. Oddly not reflected in my 38 points in the morning followed by an abysmal 24 in the afternoon on the shorter track .
Big thanks to Craw for organising and Sam for keeping it on track. 
Bigger thanks to Karen and Stevie for being great company even when the rain dampened my spirits. Cheers guys.


----------



## Val (Sep 11, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Oh I better just add that Big McChomper and his partner bet me & Robbo over the 2 rounds

Click to expand...

Oh dear, he'll be loving that


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Echo all the above. For me Craighead was a better, albeit harder, course. Oddly not reflected in my 38 points in the morning followed by an abysmal 24 in the afternoon on the shorter track .
Big thanks to Craw for organising and Sam for keeping it on track. 
Bigger thanks to Karen and Stevie for being great company even when the rain dampened my spirits. Cheers guys.
		
Click to expand...

Hows the wrist this morning after taking that divot ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Hows the wrist this morning after taking that divot ?
		
Click to expand...

It's fecked. Need to go get it checked again. Still don't understand how I did that. Driving home was total agony everytime I had to turn the wheel, which on those roads was a fair bit.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			It's fecked. Need to go get it checked again. Still don't understand how I did that. Driving home was total agony everytime I had to turn the wheel, which on those roads was a fair bit.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed i could hardly see a thing driving home last night on the wee roads.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep have to agree it was a good day and both courses were in good condition.

Big Patrick's mate took the cash with 74 points over both rounds, Karen played well scoring 38 points over Craighead which is by far the hardest course, then on Balcomie she pegged it up on the yellows and got 34 points, well done Karen and yes we did notice you hitting past the lads in your group:whoo:

Patrick managed to beat me with a point so I had to hand him a sky diver

Thanks to everyone and I hope you all had a good day.

Oh I better just add that Big McChomper and his partner bet me & Robbo over the 2 rounds

Click to expand...

Got home at 10.30, so only 3 hours to get home, needed matchsticks to keep my eyes open the last 60 miles

 Well done Sam for getting the job done.

As for the fiver, don't you mean Â£5 in two pence pieces?

Two nice courses, thank god that Crail is wide open and hard to lose a ball as i struggled around the last half dozen holes, as i had been up since 4am. happy with 36 points in the moring and The Nairn Boys takeing the cash from Val & Gary. A couple of birdies and an eagle made my 33 points in the afternoon and saved handing over Â£5 in 1p 's

Niether course felt partc links though.

Oh and Val that Island in the forth isn't bass rock!!!! wink.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 11, 2012)

An absolute cracker of a day. grouped up with some great guys to boot aswell.

two cracking courses, Unfortunatley my wayward shots were punished on the front 7 holes of balcomie but i tidied it up on the other 11 holes. 

Finished with scores of 32 and 30 so narrowly avoided the wooden spoon. 

Hopefully the 1st of many great days out for me.


----------



## Val (Sep 11, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Oh and Val that Island in the forth isn't bass rock!!!! wink.
		
Click to expand...

Nearest Island to Crail is the Isle of May but im unsure WTF it is. Some Fife expert (did I really put they 2 words together? ) may tell us.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Nearest Island to Crail is the Isle of May but im unsure WTF it is. Some Fife expert (did I really put they 2 words together? ) may tell us.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it's an Island Val... :thup:, ticks all the boxes... Land mass surrounded on all sides by water....

Edit to add the serious stuff...

It's uninhabited and its a wildlife sanctuary. Sea Birds mainly, there is a ferry from Einster (Anstruther for the non Fifers), that sad birdwatchers (not the Frank Mac type Burds) go to fulfil their weird wing fetishes. 

I went once when I was at school, some fat kid in our class got attacked by two Cormorants after his bridie!


----------



## Grumps (Sep 11, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Pretty sure it's an Island Val... :thup:, ticks all the boxes... Land mass surrounded on all sides by water....

Edit to add the serious stuff...

It's uninhabited and its a wildlife sanctuary. Sea Birds mainly, there is a ferry from Einster (Anstruther for the non Fifers), that sad birdwatchers (not the Frank Mac type Burds) go to fulfil their weird wing fetishes.
		
Click to expand...

   as the radios says    " and yes googling is cheating "


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 11, 2012)

bunkered said:



			Whats your opinion of Thornton.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a good test of golf, greens were running nicely and it was certainly on the tight side with the trees. Some good scoring chances also with some short (driveable) par 4's. It's one I certainly will be having another go at.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2012)

Grumps said:



			as the radios says    " and yes googling is cheating "
		
Click to expand...

No need to Google Mike, I have witnessed the barren horror that is the Isle of May with my own peepers. It was 18 years ago but I'm still scarred now...!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 11, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Oh dear, he'll be loving that
		
Click to expand...

Was a good day to be out on the links, I really like Crail, it's just too far away, 2Hrs drive home is a bit of a killer. Would do it all again though, especially on a super deal sorted by Crawford. :thup:

Always nice to have a wee victory over Bomber Val, he'll be on the mantelpiece shortly :whoo:


----------



## Grumps (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know where I was in the final standings (68 pts ) but thought I had done really well to recover from a disappointing 26 points on craighead to follow it up with 42 on balcomie so needless to say I preferred the shorter course


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Was a good day to be out on the links, I really like Crail, it's just too far away, 2Hrs drive home is a bit of a killer. Would do it all again though, especially on a super deal sorted by Crawford. :thup:

Always nice to have a wee victory over Bomber Val, he'll be on the mantelpiece shortly :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed i would do it again and the drive home after 36 holes is knackering. BUT what a deal Crawford got us all for 60 notes.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2012)

Grumps said:



			I don't know where I was in the final standings (68 pts ) but thought I had done really well to recover from a disappointing 26 points on craighead to follow it up with 42 on balcomie so needless to say I preferred the shorter course
		
Click to expand...

behind me then, i played ***** on the short course for 33 points. a score that had 2 birdies and an eagle, prefered the one we played in the morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			the drive home after 36 holes is knackering.
		
Click to expand...

you poor wee thing, I bet it took me longer to get to the A9 than it did for you to get home...


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

The Isle of May appears on one of the oldest maps of Britain, probably because there was a priory there in the middle ages.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 11, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			you poor wee thing, I bet it took me longer to get to the A9 than it did for you to get home...

Click to expand...

You were in the house about an hour after me i was still eating my dessert when you were half way home.


----------



## alnecosse (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for organising a great days golf, two good courses in very good condition considering the summer we have had and my playing partners John Chris & Shug for an enjoyable days golf, but highlight of the day was John draining a 45 footer in the afternoon on the big double green what a putt. cheers guys


----------



## Toad (Sep 11, 2012)

45!!! I'm sure it was more like 85  thanks again for organising a cracking day with good company.


----------

